# Center bottom feed, flush service panel??



## Jonl (Oct 17, 2010)

I am looking for a flush mount service panel, bottom feed, with the feed centered in the can, and with 12/24 spaces. I can find the panels with an offset bottom feed from Eaton, but no center feed to match the existing pipe. Has anyone ran into this before? Here is a pic of the existing service.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Where are the service conductors in that pic


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Jonl said:


> I am looking for a flush mount service panel, bottom feed, with the feed centered in the can, and with 12/24 spaces. I can find the panels with an offset bottom feed from Eaton, but no center feed to match the existing pipe. Has anyone ran into this before? Here is a pic of the existing service.
> Sorry, it's sideways.


Can you just punch the hole in the center?


----------



## Jonl (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok, fixed the pic. Coming from the bottom, center.


----------



## Jonl (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been looking at this one, but there is a divider in the middle. I would have to cut it to punch in the center.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Jonl said:


> I am looking for a flush mount service panel, bottom feed, with the feed centered in the can, and with 12/24 spaces. I can find the panels with an offset bottom feed from Eaton, but no center feed to match the existing pipe. Has anyone ran into this before? Here is a pic of the existing service.




Zinsco


You could use a Gutter under new pan , if need be .

Pete


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

pete87 said:


> Zinsco
> 
> 
> You could use a Gutter under new pan , if need be .
> ...


around Northern California poco you might want to contact what they call their service planner and check with how they would want to feed a new panel


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

What UG conduit material, rigid steel or PVC? your going to have to patch the stucco anyway, if PVC may be possible to offset over to accommodate a modern panel. Another option is to move some studs to accommodate the new panel, but that opens another can of worms, that makes it too crazy to consider.

Bloody Zinsco, I hate em.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Another option is to intercept the UG SE conductors & surface mount the panel, still have to get the old junker out & customer may not like it either.


----------

